
Show HN: Falkervisor, a hypervisor designed for fuzzing - gamozo
https://github.com/gamozolabs/falkervisor_grilled_cheese
======
ithkuil
Can somebody explain or give some pointers about what this actually is? It's
not clear to me from the readme which appears to be written for people who are
already familiar with it

Is it a tool that uses virtualization hardware to do fuzzing more efficiently?

------
aritmo
There is a mention of a Rust version of Falkervisor. Is that available as
well?

~~~
gamozo
I've got a lot more than just the hypervisor in the Rust version so there is
no plan for that yet. Sorry :\

